
New York's Staten Island to Get America's Other Big Wall - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/style/article/staten-island-seawall-climate-crisis-design/index.html
======
gshdg
Why the hell would we do this for Staten Island but not Manhattan and
Brooklyn?

~~~
xhgdvjky
Manhattan is behind Staten Island and Brooklyn. Brooklyn has a natural barrier
thanks to Fire Island.

So what remains is Staten Island.

i don't think this will be very effective tho

~~~
gshdg
Staten Island shields Manhattan from _some_ waves. A wall protecting Staten
Island from flooding doesn’t protect Manhattan at all, tho. And as we know
from Sandy, Manhattan and Brooklyn are equally vulnerable to flooding — and
far more costly to allow to flood.

~~~
xhgdvjky
equally vulnerable is a stretch... Staten island was really wrecked

I tried looking for a breakdown of cost per area but didn't find it. but
having seen articles at the time, I wouldn't be surprised if it was worse.

building a sea wall seems like an ok choice

the cleanup also had a big focus on infrastructure in and out of Manhattan so
I think Manhattanites felt it less

~~~
gshdg
I’m just saying that from an ROI perspective, doing this for Staten Island but
not Manhattan seems short-sighted.

Also, the bit where hundreds of frail elderly people were stuck on upper
floors of high rises without water for about a week.

